# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] sony cfd-222l προβλημα με spindle motor?

## YiannisQ

εδω και καιρο (αλλα δεν ειχα χρονο να το κοιταξω) ενα πολυ αγαπημενο μου μηχανημα το cfd-222l σταματησε να γυριζει το CD οταν εκλεινα το πορτακι.Το εχω λεω και το ανοιγω βεβαιωμένος οτι θα ειναι ο διακοτης στο πορτακι αφου πιο παλια οταν το ειχε κανει ηταν αυτο. Δεν μας εκανε την χαρη να ειναι αυτο αφου λειτουργουσε αψογα.
Ψάχνοντας βρήκα το σερβις μανουαλ και επίσης τσέκαρα και το μοτερ και ωμικά αλλα βάζοντας και ταση και δουλευει.Πηρα και καποιες μετρησεις στο IC703 χωρις να μπορεσω να βρω κατι επιλήψιμο.Οποια βοηθεια θα ηταν ευπρόσδεκτη 
cfd 222L.jpg cfd 222L-1.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Ξεκίνα, ελέγχοντας την πλακέτα του servo για τυχών προβληματικούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και κατεστραμμένες πίστες στην πλακέτα (λόγω των υγρών από τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτές) και καθαρίζοντας προσεκτικά τον φακό της κεφαλής.
Αν καθαρίσεις τον φακό (και επίσης η πλακέτα όπως και οι πυκνωτές είναι όντως εντάξει) και δεν αλλάξει κάτι, θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις είτε με διαδικασία test mode, είτε έστω χειροκίνητα (κλείνοντας τον διακόπτη της πόρτας π.χ. με ένα κατσαβιδάκι κ.λ.π.), αν η κεφαλή κινείται μπρος - πίσω (μπορείς προσεκτικά με το χέρι, κινώντας το γρανάζι, να πας την κεφαλή πιο πίσω από την θέση αναμονής, ώστε να δεις αν θα επιστρέψει πάλι στην αρχική της θέση -αναμονής), αλλά και πάνω-  κάτω (ο φακός), όπως επίσης και αν ανάβει η laser (αν βγάζει κόκκινη δέσμη,*όμως με προσοχή,* δεν κοιτάς ποτέ ακριβώς από πάνω από τον φακό αλλά *πάντα* υπό γωνία).
Αν συμβαίνουν όλα τα παραπάνω και πάλι δεν γυρίζει το δισκάκι, τότε κανονικά θα χρειαστείς παλμογράφο και κατάλληλοι cd για ρυθμίσεις, ώστε να ελέγξεις-ρυθμίσεις σωστά την κεφαλή, αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει πρόβλημα η ίδια η κεφαλή και να χρειάζεται αλλαγή (αν βέβαια αλλάξεις την κεφαλή θα πρέπει πάλι να κάνεις έλεγχο των διαφόρων σημάτων της κεφαλής με παλμογράφο και ρυθμιστικό CD και αν χρειάζεται επαναρυθμίσεις).

----------


## YiannisQ

Θα τα κανω αυτα ....παλμογραφο εχω αλλα ρυθμιστικό CD οχι .Μπορω να το βρω-αγορασω καπου αν χρειαστει?

----------


## betacord85

το cd αναφορας παιζει να ειναι ποιο ακριβο απο το cd player σου..οπως σου ειπε ο σηφης τσεκαρεις ηλεκτρολυτικους ανε χουν βγαλει υγρα πανω  στο πλακετακι της κεφαλης...ποια κεφαλη φοραει?

----------

ezizu (14-11-15)

----------


## YiannisQ

χμμ μαλλον καπου δεν εχω καταλαβει μιλαμε για αυτο ετσι?
maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## YiannisQ

ηλεκτρολυτικοι ειναι ολοι οκ δεν εχει σκασει καποιος.Κεφαλη φοραει την KSS-213B.
Τσεκαρα και την κεφαλη και ειναι οκ παει στη θεση αναφορας προσπαθει ο φακος για εστιαση και αναβει και η λυχνια

----------


## ezizu

> χμμ μαλλον καπου δεν εχω καταλαβει μιλαμε για αυτο ετσι?
> maxresdefault.jpg


Ακριβώς για αυτό.Όπως τα περιγράφεις, μάλλον πας για αλλαγή κεφαλής. 
Όσο για το διασκάκι σου απάντησε ο Μπάμπης παραπάνω στο ποστ#4.

----------


## UV.

αφύ το πρόβλημα είναι στο μοτέρ του δεν φταίει και η κεφαλή

το σχέδιο δεν βοηθάει γιατί έχει πολύ χαμηλή ανάλυση βάλε καλύτερα λίνκ

δες κοντά στο IC του μοτέρ θα έχει δύο αντιστάσεις 0,1Ω ή κάτι τέτοιο
αυτές κάνουν current sense στο μοτέρ για το start και το ηλεκτρονικό φρένο
είναι 1/16 του Watt και συχνά είναι αλειωμένες αν γίνουν πχ 0,2Ω σημαίνει διπλάσια τάση στο feedback
μπορεί να φταίει και το IC του μοτέρ

----------


## YiannisQ

http://support.karat-service.net/Uns.../992303912.PDF

----------


## UV.

δεν ξέρω τι χρονολογίας είναι αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιεί τον τρόπο που είπα για τον έλεγχο του μοτέρ
πέρνει παλμούς από την κεφαλή σαν encoder που σημαίνει πρέπει να διαβάσει το δισκάκι

αν έχεις παλμογράφο θα βοηθούσαν οι κυματομορφές 2 και 3 στην σελ 25
αλλά πριν αλλάξεις κεφαλή θα μπορούσες να κάνεις αυτά που λέει στην σελ 19-22 ώστε να της δώσεις ζωή ως έχει

----------


## YiannisQ

:Thumbup1:

----------


## YiannisQ

για οποιον θελει να γραψει test CD (yeds-18  iso)
http://dropdabass.blogspot.gr/2013/0...8-test-cd.html (pass:Sony)Sony

http://www.wavecor.co.uk/testdisk.html

----------

